# Étudiant en révisions



## matth03 (28 Mai 2012)

Bonsoir tout le monde,

Voilà je possède l'iPad depuis peu et j'arrive en pleine période de révisions, je voudrais savoir comment ou qu'elle application pourrait me permettre de convertir mes photos en PDF pour ensuite les annoter. Je possède pages.


----------



## pepeye66 (29 Mai 2012)

Je vois que tu as un MBP. Donc si tes photos sont sur ce MBP la seule solution que j'ai déjà utilisée c'est de positionner les photos depuis "iphoto" sur le bureau du MBP puis de les ouvrir avec "aperçu" et de les imprimer en PDF sur le même bureau.
Ensuite tu les transfères sur ton iPad par itunes.
C'est un peu fastidieux (surtout si tu as beaucoup de photos) mais c'est efficace.


----------



## daffyb (30 Mai 2012)

convertir les photos en pdf, c'est facile. Pour en suite annoter tes pdf depuis l'iPad, il te faut trouver une app qui permet d'annoter des pdf (NoteTaker HD, NoteShelf, NotePlus, Remarks, iannotate&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;et il y en a plein d'autres)


----------



## pepeye66 (30 Mai 2012)

Bien vu daffyb !...J'avais oublié une partie de sa question :rose:


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (1 Juin 2012)

Une question bête: pourquoi en pdf?


----------



## pepeye66 (1 Juin 2012)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Une question bête: pourquoi en pdf?



Certainement pour pouvoir les annoter non ?


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (2 Juin 2012)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Certainement pour pouvoir les annoter non ?



pourquoi ne pas les annoter en jpeg?


----------

